

Prevent users from sharing their login information - sharmanaetor

There are certain sites that have tutorials or other content of value and charge a membership fees. I was wondering what prevents users from buying membership on a site and 
then sharing their login info with friends/family or posting that information 
publicly online. That way, only one person actually buys the subscription 
but multiple people can gain access.
======
Shalle
1 session per account is pretty useful, that way it's less likely users will
borrow their account to other people. IP restrictions is another soloution.

~~~
sharmanaetor
That's the only thing I could come up with as well.

